# Nismo R34 combo meter in white



## bboy11021988 (Jul 15, 2016)

Hi guys, looking for a brand new combo meter in white for my bnr34 new in box. Please let me know.

Thanks









Gesendet von meinem SM-G988B mit Tapatalk


----------



## blubox (Mar 27, 2014)

Budget?


----------



## bboy11021988 (Jul 15, 2016)

Found one. Thanks

Gesendet von meinem SM-G988B mit Tapatalk


----------

